# Topics > Robotics > Robotic development platforms >  BITalino, projects and applications with physiological sensors, PLUX - Wireless Biosignals S.A., Lisbon, Portugal

## Airicist

Designers:

PLUX - Wireless Biosignals S.A.

Instituto de Telecomunicacoes

youtube.com/BITalinoWorld

"BITalino (r)evolution" on Kickstarter

Projects:

3D-printed and BITalino-powered Robotic Prosthetic Hand

----------


## Airicist

Ambulatory ECG Data Acquisition with a BITalino

 Published on May 3, 2014




> This video illustrates the BITalino ECG sensor data quality while walking at normal and fast pace. The reference electrode is placed in the C7 vertebrae region.

----------


## Airicist

Ambulatory ECG Data Acquisition with a BITalino 

 Published on Aug 2, 2013




> BITalino is a low-cost toolkit that allows anyone from students to professional developers to create projects and applications with physiological sensors.
> 
> Out-of-the-box, BITalino already integrates easy-to-use software & hardware blocks with sensors for Electrocardiography (ECG), Electromyography (EMG), Electrodermal Activity (EDA), Accelerometry and Light.
> 
> Imagination is the limit... each individual block can be snapped off and combined to prototype anything you want. You can connect other sensors, including your own custom designs.

----------


## Airicist

Creating Smart Wearables with Printoo and BITalino 

Published on May 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

BITalino Sensors Tour 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> This video presents an overview of the default sensor blocks included in every BITalino kit.
> 
> Note that in the ECG sensor even though the 3-lead accessory is used, it also works with just the 2-lead accessory.
> 
> Also, pre-gelled and self-adhesive electrodes were used for practicality in shooting the video, but the sensors work with non-gelled and fabric electrodes as well.

----------


## Airicist

Article "BITalino (r)evolution: Circuits for Quantified Self and More"

by Matt Richardson	
November 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

BITalino (r)evolution Shines its LED for the First Time 

Published on Nov 28, 2014




> Our team continues hard at work to make BITalino (r)evolution a reality; in this short segment we show you one of our first working versions.
> 
> Our revised groundless EMG sensor design only requires 2 electrode leads, while preserving the same best-in-class performance (as shown in the video).
> 
> We're now extending our core APIs and OpenSignals software to support BLE, hence the use of our old friend HC-06 Bluetooth module for testing.
> 
> The improved cabling is still cooking as well, reason for which we're also using the Molex Sherlock connectors to interface the electrode leads.

----------

